# rapido info



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Hi all you rapido owners, we have just got back from Norway with our less than shiney m/h (very dusty there) and we have two or three things we would like to ask you.

how the heck will i get the curtains and nets down to wash when the boss say's they need it :? is it the back breaking, neck straining job it looks like.

Secondly and more important is that we locked ourselves out of the van one morning due to us both leaving with the remote locking still on and the remote inside the m/h. I borrowed a screwdriver from a nice man parked next too us and frightenly it took me all of 5 seconds to gain entry, a sad reflection on the security of this make/model of m/h.

I am going to mail Rapido about this matter as i feel it should have been addressed and a more secure fitting shoud be used.

I do not know to explain the method of entry without letting all the "ner do goods" seeing the method used but I can assure you it was frightenly easy. 8O 

Thirdly, looking at the works manual one is not suppose too use anything on the bodywork except soap and water (no wax ect.) so how do you clean of marks and how does one condition the bodywork i.e. keep that nice new shiney look :?: 

Apart from that it drove like a dream, handling the narrow twisting roads and some long hard climbs beautifully, we are so pleased with our choice as it suits us perfectly.

Regards


Barbara & Bob


----------



## ojibway (May 9, 2005)

Hi B abd B,
You will have agreat time getting thcurtains down. You have to look inder the pelmet and you might see some angle bracket. If you do they are the things that need to be undone. If yours is like ours then the front side ones even need additional screws undoing by the drop down bed!!
I shouldn't bother writing to Rapido in Mayenne. I wrote twice, in French and had no reply!!
Good luck
Mike and Annie
Ps would you email me how you got in?!


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Hi Annie & Mike, sent you a pm about the entry to m/h

Regards 


Bob


----------



## ojibway (May 9, 2005)

*Hi Bob,
thanks for the pm. I have a different door with no opening window. Means they can't get in there - nor can I!!
I forgot to say, about the curtains, the whole pelmet needs to come off. The curtain runners, I believe, are attached to the pelmet!
I would really like to meet some of the people who design these things. Thats the trouble when you get people who have no design training designing things for others to use. There is nothing difficult in making things easy to maintain. Often doesn't cost any more!
Like the fridge freezer in ours. Just had the refrigeration unit replaced. It is not possible to get the F/F out of the van. the doorway is 10mm too narrow. I think you'd have to to take a window out! Crazy!!
Mike*


----------



## 100317 (Aug 2, 2006)

Why not remove one of the front seats and take the fridge out through the cab door?.


----------



## ojibway (May 9, 2005)

Hi Supra,
Yes, that might work but the point I'm making is that if the *'designers'* of these vehicles had any sense at all they would design _convenience_ into the van. After all, 10mm isn't going to alter the strucural qualities on the vehicle.
Regards, Mike


----------

